# Moving From Bahamas to Canada--- Already a Citizen



## Bahama_Dreamz (Mar 8, 2008)

ok i dont know if my case is a rare on or isnt something people persue, but here it goes,
I am a bahamian who just found out by through his mother and grand father i am a canadian citizen. i m 22 years old and just sent away for my citizenship card, because thats all they said i need. filled out the form Blah blah blah.i would like to move to canada NOW!! i dont see why not since i am a canadian citizen i just dont have a ard s aying that right now

But i do have a few questions

1. is it that easy?i mean am i really a canadian citizen because of that? i researched it and i just need a card then im straight?

2. can i move to canada now?

3. Has any one else had a similar scenario to this? can they please give me a few pointers?

Thanks in Advanced.


----------



## lilred4x (Nov 7, 2007)

how do you figure you are a canadian?where you born here?was your mother or father born here?do you have any relative that was born here?if not i don"t think you are allowed in.i think applying for that card will be a waste of money for you.by all means do more research before you give your money to the government.


----------



## Bahama_Dreamz (Mar 8, 2008)

Gee and i thought this site was supposed to be helpful.

I AM a canadian citizen because like a few people told me and the Canadian Imigration Site says. If you were born to a Canadian Citizen outside of Canada who was also born to a Canadian Citizen means that I am ALSO Canadian citizen. My mother has all her paperwork that i sent with my application. i just didnt think it was that easy. the only thng i understand i need to do is live in canada for a year or so before i am 28 to retain my citizenship.


----------



## lilred4x (Nov 7, 2007)

hey if ur mom is a canadian by all means u can apply.u've got an in.i do believe it is a simple as what u r doing.you will want to be near the ocean i think so maybe vancouver would be the best place for you to start.i wish u much luck this is a beautiful country.


----------



## Bahama_Dreamz (Mar 8, 2008)

ahh see thats the thing it almost felt too easy. like when i walked into the Canadain consulate i told the lady my story and she looked at me, smiled, and said " so you want to be a canadian citizen AYE" lol 

well ok then guess i really am going the right way wth this but wat i would really like to know is if i could move to canada NOW. Because trust me the bahamas isnt really for me. i need to go NOW. what about this record of landng or somthing if you fly into canada you get one of those?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Please let me put you straight on something , you will need your status card on arrival in Canada , bus , ship , car or plane , does not matter how you arrive .The status card came into being a few years ago for ALL residents not born on the native soil of Canada , which i presume includes you , this could have been amended by now of course . I was out of Canada when this came into force and had no idea what they were asking for , a GOOD look at my visas proved this , i was informed at that time that they would likely fore-go a passport next time , but definately NOT a status card , it contains so much information it likely tells them where your grandmother was buried( joking).
Be patient young man , patience is a virtue , possess it if you may .


----------

